# Fire Red shrimp bred



## plantbrain (3 Apr 2010)

Pretty shrimp indeed.
I must have 200 now.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Apr 2010)

Nice work Tom   They almost look like specs of food on the substrate!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (3 Apr 2010)

Nice....they dont look real.


----------



## Nick16 (3 Apr 2010)

erm, would love some!!!


----------



## frothhelmet (3 Apr 2010)

Showoff...


----------



## plantbrain (4 Apr 2010)

They are actually a RCS, but well bred and selected for, the grades below this are Sakura, then super reds, then normals.

I like them because they are RCS's and bullet proof.
I have to keep them away from the lower grades etc, so I can maintain the higher grades, but some exchange will produce lots of the sakuras and add good high red strain genes.

They are extremely blood red.
The legs are also solid red.

I like CRS's, but they do not handle the summer temps. Most tanks are in the 80-85F ranges, they will live and slowly breed at 78-80F. But for them to thrive like the RCS an these, and make it when the temps shoot up even higher........not worth it for me.

So I'm stuck with tougher shrimp and colors like these.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## frothhelmet (4 Apr 2010)

Where did you get them?


----------



## plantbrain (5 Apr 2010)

Got them at the local wholesaler here.
They looked nice, thought they where just a good batch of Cherries.........

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Apr 2010)

I got myself 6 of those a few weeks back, two did not make the trip home so lets hope the others breed


----------



## mlgt (5 Apr 2010)

Those are fantastic looking shrimp.


----------



## plantbrain (6 Apr 2010)

They stay nice and red.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (6 Apr 2010)

Lovely looking shrimp. Sorry but I don't understand, are these a different colour variant from red crystal shrimp? Is this a different species to cherries?


----------



## Mark Webb (6 Apr 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I got myself 6 of those a few weeks back, two did not make the trip home so lets hope the others breed



Where did you buy them Paulo? I am keen to set up a tank to breed a good colour strain but never see any good reds for sale.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Apr 2010)

Mark Webb said:
			
		

> Where did you buy them Paulo? I am keen to set up a tank to breed a good colour strain but never see any good reds for sale.


Got them at Living Waters in Croydon, they only had a few so I got 6 of them, shame I didn't get more on the day, they were really amazing in colour. Last time I was there about 3 weeks ago they did not have any more, you can always PM "Mr Dee" at the LFKC forum or give them a call.


----------



## a1Matt (6 Apr 2010)

No! Shhhhhhhh. Don't buy them. 
I am not setting up a nano for them at the moment. No, honestly, I am not.


----------



## FishBeast (17 Apr 2010)

very lovely. you deserve gloating rights.


----------

